# First 2015 Outing



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

We are at Manitou Regional Park in central Saskatchewan. It is mostly sunny , but cool, for the middle of May. It was no better than 12 degrees C today, and will stay like that till we go home on Thursday. This park is one of our favourite destinations, for a outing close (one hour) from home (Saskatoon SK.) It has a nice golf course, all varieties of sites, close restaurants, and services. The main attraction here is the Mineral Spa. Which is likened to healing waters in the Dead Sea. We will go there tomorrow. One other world class attraction is Danceland. A "past era" dance hall, (back to the 1940's and 1950's) complete with an original horse hair, cushioned hardwood dance floor.


----------

